# Advice needed for a friend: partner visas in the US!



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi all!

I successfully went through the Partner Visa process here in Australia. My friend asked me for advice since she is flying to America to live with her American boyfriend and they will be going through the same process there... except I know nothing about American Immigration.

Would anyone here be able to explain the partner visa process for America, in laymen's terms? I've looked at the American immigration website for her but it's not really clear if the process (time-wise and standard-wise) is comparable. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, also if you want to DM me instead of replying 

She is only considering options, and she saw how much time, money and effort mine took, so she wants to know what the process there is actually like... as she may also consider a working visa instead.

Thank you!

Nelly


----------

